# Mason "Mace" Alexander



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2008)

[align=center]*Mason "Mace" Alexander 
A.K.A.
Smores
October 14, 2008*








Mace,

Who knew that when I saw you on he forum, that you and Merlin would be ours. You two spurred me into action, when the chance came up for Logan and Elijah I jumped at it. They made it here but I still watched you two.

I tried so hard not too get to excited when you two were possibly becoming mine. I stayed a little back. Hoping and wishing that it would work but not wanting to let on. Towards the end I couldn't hold back anymore. I wanted you two. You had to come home. I called out of work just to meet you two. I stalked the airport just waiting for you two. I peaked inside and you two looked at me. I knew that you were safe and you were home. So much happened. Thingsmay have ended badly in some front but I had youtwo and itwas worth every word, fight, tears and losses.

So many times in the last couple of months I thought I would lose Merlin. I was so scared that I would lose him to soon. I never thought I would lose you. Not my chunky, loud, annoying grumpy piggy.

Merlin may have started every fight but you finished them. More than once you hurt him. Which is why in the end we separated you two. Even with that you two still talked back and forth. You just couldn't be together.

You fought every night with Daddy over the food dish. You would knock the water bottle down if it got to low. You would make a maze out of hay the minute it was put into your cage. Put a finger in front of you and you would nip it. As to say "I am the boss!" 
[/align]


[align=center]When we woke up Monday Daddy was running late he looked at you and saw you hadn't finished your food. He sent mea text to check on you. I had already taken you out. I sat on the bed with you, as I called the vet. I carried you around with me all day. Too afraid to leave you alone.[/align]


[align=center]I left you at the vet because even though the chances were tiny you would survive I had to try. If I could keep you here I had to try. The last thing I heard was you squeal and the vet tell you that I would pickyou up the next day. The next day has come and gone and you're not here.[/align]
[align=center]I can't say how much Iwish you were here. I can't say how much we hurt. I cannot say how much I feel like I let you down. I'm sorry that I had been so busy that last week, but we had that last day and I will treasure it always.

I love and miss you so much.

Love always,
Mama[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Ali. He was a gorgeous little Piggy. 

I know he brought a lot of joy to you while you had him.

RIP little pigger.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 17, 2008)

I wish I knew what to say Ali....I know he had an awesome home there with y'all. 

I was always sort of skittish around Mace....Merlin was my favorite but Mace scared me. Then again - I wonder if I scared him too...

I'm so sorry for your loss - I cried when I heard about it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 17, 2008)

:rainbow: :sad: ink iris:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry Ali...

RIP little Mace- what a gorgeous piggy you were 

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry Ali.

Rest In Peace "Little Guy"

Susanray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry. :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh Ali, I'm sorry to hear about Mace. I love te look on his face in that photo - like he is plotting some mischief.

Jan


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your little guy. ray:


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Becca (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss Ali,
Mason Alexander was a beautiful boy, I love his colours, he was such a great piggle.

Mace, 
You really were loved by your mumma and everyone around you.. RIP Mason

Forever in our hearts
ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you. I am trying to avoid this so much.



Today I got the call his ashes are ready to pick up and I also got the condolance card from the vet. On it there is a little guinea pig that looks like him.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry about Mace =[ I was following his sick thread, but because my computer was mad at me, posting messages wouldn't load.

I always admired your compassion for all animals you took in, , and he was one lucky guinea pig to have you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2008)

I hear so many times that they are lucky to have us but I think we are more lucky to have them. I miss him like crazy but I have been spending more time with every one. 

We want certain breeds of rabbits and certain kinds of animals but we have said when the numbers went down on their own(We have a plan). We just didnt mean this soon.


----------



## ellissian (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry Ali  I know you will of done more than your best for little Mace. These little babies go down way too fast  Sleep well little guy ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 31, 2008)

[align=center]Mace,[/align]
[align=center]So your ashes are home. Your sitting on the desk as I write this. Seems fitting since you spent your last day home on the desk. I can't say how much I miss you. I have tried to keep busy but some how working non stop doesn't help. Your not here and it kills us. We want you back.[/align]
[align=center]Your home with us again maybe not the way we would want but your home. [/align]
[align=center]Love Always,[/align]
[align=center]Mama[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful .... Absoultly beautiful :cry4:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about Mace


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you. It is alot more quite with out him. We miss him alot.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 14, 2008)

how nice that you have a place to be able to think about them. I really like the card too, that is nice.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

It may sound weird to some but it feels like they are still home. I miss my babies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 15, 2009)

Mace,

I didn't forget that yesterday was a year was just to hard to post. You didn't make a year living with us but you made a year leaving us. You did have a way of doing things backwards.

We still miss you. That doesn't change. Merlin is still his bossy self. Wish he would tone it down and learn to be friends with the others.Â 

Love Always,
MaMa


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 15, 2009)

So sorry for Mace's passing. We always go back at intervals, even though it's not easy. Sometimes you just have to tell your fur baby that you miss them--it does help, just a little. Good night sweet boy and rest in peace.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally made an "urn".


----------

